# Wyoming 2019



## SwedishCowboy (Sep 25, 2017)

Well, didn't draw any Wyoming tags this year... First year since 2015 I won't have an antelope tag somewhere. Hope the rest of you had better luck!


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

A couple of leftover tags are left, snag one!! I drew unit 15 on my third choice, just had to make sure i'm hunting somewhere!


----------



## kodoz (Nov 4, 2016)

Not much leftover even for doe antelope...


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Antelope is crazy popular now. A lot of people can take their first western hunt if they have draw a tag. OnX, GoHunt, Top Rut, etc have changed the game to the point that anyone can do it. In the past, areas with private land you would be fearful of hunting them and now with the tools available almost anyone can DIY hunt in land previous labeled as having too much private.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I just got back from Ten Sleep Wyoming. Was digging on a ranch out there. Antelope everywhere on that ranch. The owner said even residents have a tough time drawing there.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

115 can be a tough unit to draw for antelope. Loads of goats out there.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I'll be hunting bull elk and buck deer with my bow mid-September in WY. Can't wait!


----------

